# FOTD with Flipside (Diana Ross quad #2), Peaches, Strenght..



## caterpillar_23 (Mar 11, 2005)

Yay on the lips.


----------



## Sanne (Mar 11, 2005)

lovely!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 11, 2005)

I think this is one of my favorites on you. 
I love the lipcolor a lot. Thanks


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 11, 2005)

Beautiful..as always!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks again! I'm too shy to wear red lipstick.


----------



## tabgirl (Mar 13, 2005)

There is NO way you could be shy Pretty Kitty, you look like a famous vixen in every photo I have seen of you! (psst....so wear the red, it looks amazing!)


----------



## glitch (Mar 14, 2005)

ooh so pretty!
does the lip venom actually work well?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 14, 2005)

The Lip Venom work, but I have to apply it every hour!! And my lips are more red with that, so I can't wear nude or beige lipgloss. 

Thanks y'all!


----------

